# Jon "Bones" Jones SIg



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks to Santa, i became a gold..that meant i could finally add a sig under my name.

And so i decided to work on one for myself. 

Jon Jones had to be the obious choice for now! :thumb02:

I tried a lot of combinations...i'm still working on some pieces...but for now this is what i came with!

2 examples:










or 










I like introducing hidden subtle messages in my sigs, something like telling a story...or something like that 

I'm pleased for now! :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Lookin good Limba:thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

looking very good!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am starting to get SICK of you crediting Santa all the time 

Looks good buddy.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I am starting to get SICK of you crediting Santa all the time
> 
> Looks good buddy.


It was the last time! Promise :laugh:

You see: having the sig was the crowning moment of this "entire ceremony" - me becoming a gold! 
It was like an actor been nominated for an Oscar..then winning it!

When he goes to collect his Oscar, he has to mention certain people in his speech! 

:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice man, I actually like the one with the red better. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Very nice man, I actually like the one with the red better. :thumbsup:


Thanks D.P.

Hey...if you wanna use it, feel free! Anytime! 

It's like ... both of us showing our support for Jon Jones! :thumb02:

Taking the belt this year! 
YEAAAAH!!! :thumb03:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think the 2nd one would look awesome if you changed the border from white to black


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

limba said:


> Thanks D.P.
> 
> Hey...if you wanna use it, feel free! Anytime!
> 
> ...


Awesome man! And agreed, war Jones!! :thumb02:


----------

